# Tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2014 às 14:22)

Boa tarde

Estive _in loco_ a observar as zonas do evento desta madrugada, que segundo várias pessoas se terá passado entre as 3h e as 3.15h aproximadamente.

Pelo que observei terá sido efectivamente um tornado que esteve na origem dos muitos danos.

Há telhados que ficaram sem parte ou a totalidade das telhas, há armazéns, fábricas e um pavilhão desportivo que viram as chapas do telhado (zinco e painel "sandwich" desaparecer e levados a mais de 100 metros do local.
Há 1 poste de alta tensão vergado\torcido à força do vento, com painéis\folhas de zinco completamente dobrados ao redor dos fios eléctricos a 20 mts de altura.
Há destas folhas e painéis completamente dobrados ao redor de postes eléctricos. 







Há também postes de cimentos da EDP e postes de madeira da PT completamente partidos.
Há arrancamento de janelas e caixilharias de alumínio, bem como das persianas de PVC e de alumínio.
Há árvores de grande porte (pinheiros, sobreiros e eucaliptos) tombados pela raiz e algumas destas de grande porte completamente partidas no seu tronco, o que pressupõe ventos com velocidade muito elevada.

O trajecto que levou irá desde a zona mais baixa da freguesia de Lordelo-Paredes, junto ao rio Ferreira, ao lado da Igreja, passando pela freguesia de Vilela ao longo de um pequeno vale, em direcção à freguesia de Duas Igrejas (arrancou o telhado da Igreja principal), e terminando na freguesia de Sobrosa, também em Paredes.
Todo o trajecto nas primeiras 3 freguesias foi ascendente. Já em Sobrosa terá terminado numa zona já de fundão, não sem antes partir 2 sobreiros, tombar 1 eucalipto centenário, "levantar" uma câmara frigorífica por cima de um muro de 1 metro de altura e a vários metros de distância, deitar a parede de palheiro abaixo e arrancar o telhado de outro - após esta zona não observei mais estragos\ocorrências.

Um dos populares na freguesia de Vilela afirmou que o barulho (pouco após as 3h da manhã) parecia o de um comboio\avião...

O diâmetro aparente dos estragos ao longo dos vários quilómetros onde se registaram ocorrências andará em tornos dos 200 metros, excepto na freguesia de Sobrosa onda aparentou ter entre os 100 metros e os 50 metros na parte onde terá terminado.

Deixo aqui algumas imagens não editadas, apenas redimensionadas.
Depois deixarei mais algumas.
Fotos tiradas com o tablet, pelo que a qualidade não é a melhor...

Lordelo, junto ao Rio Ferreira, com algumas árvores de porte médio partidas e bastantes telhados danificados ali bem perto:





Lordelo, num vale de um ribeiro, mais acima, já com destroços espalhados ao longo do trajecto, com bastantes telhados danificados, colectores solares arremessados a cerca de 10\15 metros do local, bem como portas e janelas\persianas partidos:






A cerca de 1,5 km, junto à escola C+S de Vilela, um poste de alta tensão dobrado, com folhas do telhado do pavilhão da escola a cerca de 20 metros de altura nos fio eléctricos (e outros a mais de 150 mts de distância espalhados).  Num raio de 200 metros casas com telhados danificados:






A cerca de 500 mts, em Vilela, num pequeno vale, casas completamente sem telhado, postes de cimento e de madeira partidos pela base ou a menos de 2 metros de altura, estruturas como pombeiros (ou pombais) arremessados a mais de 10 mts e outro a mais de 50 mts de distância: 






Danos consideráveis ainda em Vilela, com um eucalipto de grande porte (cerca de 70 cm de diâmetro) partido a cerca de 3 mts de altura, outros tombados, com outras árvores fruteiras com danos parecidos por perto: 






Em Duas Igrejas os danos são consideráveis em edifícios habitacionais e da indústria, postes de baixa e média tensão da EDP, bem como de madeira da PT: 






Em Sobrosa, alguns armazéns e fábricas e de apoio à agricultura também danificados; nos metros finais danificou espigueiros e partiu e tombou árvores de grande porte:


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 14:28)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

reportagem RTP bastante elucidativa quanto aos danos e efeitos, inclusive uma senhora diz que foi levantada pelo vento que lhe entrou em casa.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=707318&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 14:31)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

A célula "culpada"...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2014 às 16:31)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Só a partir das imagens do radar não é fácil distinguir um supercélula, mas neste caso, e atendendo à duração da célula em causa (3h30, entre várias regenerações que a célula foi tendo) desde que aparece no radar, parece-me uma muito boa candidata a supercélula, e que culminou, depois, no possível tornado em Paredes.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 18:03)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Provável trajectória das formações convectivas durante a madrugada e que estiveram na origem do temporal em Paredes. As imagens foram retiradas do Rain Alarm.


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 19:08)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



romeupaz disse:


> reportagem RTP bastante elucidativa quanto aos danos e efeitos, inclusive uma senhora diz que foi levantada pelo vento que lhe entrou em casa.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=707318&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61



Estava tudo a correr tão bem, apesar da precipitada atribuição de tornado ao fenómeno que passou, e o jornalista tinha que acabar por f**er tudo com o tufão no fim. 

____

Muita força para os afectados pela tempestade. Espero que os nossos impostos sirvam para ajudar estas pessoas e não para sustentar a chulice desgovernamental.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 20:03)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Não parece ter sido uma estrutura única ou pelo menos uma só estrutura. A área afectada também parece ser extensa.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Será que ninguém no litoral se apercebeu do tornado ou do início do tornado ali por Matosinhos. Provavelmente foi apenas a forte trovoada.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Mas há algum registo de funil, bem sei que as previsões davam conta da possibilidade mas por cá estamos habituados a chamar tornado a tudo e até uma novidade o tufão. É que um tornado deixa um rasto bem caracteristico e não esquecer que o vento pode atingir grandes velocidades sem ser um tornado


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Precisamos então de alguém que sobrevoe a área. Se foi um tornado deve ver-se bem o rasto.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Na minha opinião foi um tornado porque houve um vasta área de destruição, como árvores arrancadas e um poste de alta tensão dobrado segundo as informações que existem neste fórum.
Eu até tinha visual da tempestade de madrugada a passar por Matosinhos se fosse á esplanada da praia mas como estava a dormir profundamente não pude ir lá, porque ver uma supercélula não é todos os dias.
Amanhã vou a Mindelo pela A28 e se vir alguma coisa interessante para acrescentar ao possível tornado em Paredes (postes quebrados, árvores partidas, possível trajetória) eu coloco aqui.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Tou a falar de algo assim (http://www.buzzhunt.co.uk/2013/11/26/tornado-leaves-debris-trail-in-the-middle-of-town/) se a area for muito larga como sendo toda a cidade então não é um tornado, a pequenas pistas como o sentido dos detritos visto num tornado os ventos serem ciclonicos(em espiral) de cada lado apontam para locais opostos


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 20:35)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Segundo o publico "meteorologistas" confirmam tornado

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...idas-e-meia-centena-de-desalojados-1618433#/0

E tem álbum de fotos

Edit: +Fotos
http://www.publico.pt/multimedia/fotogaleria/destruicao-e-desalento-em-duas-igrejas-329290#/35


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2014 às 20:41)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



camrov8 disse:


> Mas há algum registo de funil, bem sei que as previsões davam conta da possibilidade mas por cá estamos habituados a chamar tornado a tudo e até uma novidade o tufão. É que um tornado deixa um rasto bem caracteristico e não esquecer que o vento pode atingir grandes velocidades sem ser um tornado



Será difícil alguém ter registo do funil, uma vez que foi de noite, e obter imagens de tornado à noite não é fácil. Só com os clarões de relâmpagos no plano de fundo...

Pelas imagens dá a entender que terá sido tornado. Aquelas persianas arrancadas e perfuradas por detritos, as chapas enroladas nos postes, etc... são similares ao que se passou em Lagoa e Silves. Mas só no terreno é que se poderá confirmar isso. Certamente que o IPMA já teve ou terá técnicos no local rapidamente.

E a existência da possível supercélula, suporta ainda mais a tese de tornado. Mas terá sido, a ter ocorrido, de curta duração.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 20:44)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

A questão até pela experiencia de outros fenómenos semelhantes colocados aqui no fórum é a delimitação da área... se foi uma área muito grande dificilmente será um tornado. Mas estou a discutir apenas pelas fotos e pelas informações de quem está mais perto.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 20:48)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Vamos ver se alguém teve a feliz ideia de ligar o telemóvel e filmar através da janela da cozinha como em Silves.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jan 2014 às 20:55)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

peço desculpa mas as fotos não são elucidativas, em minha casa levantou as chapas da caleira, caleira que sobreviveu a um tornado em 2006 (http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2006/10/tornado-em-oliveira-de-azemis-danifica.html) em que toda a gente viu o funil. Mas se os meteorologistas dizem que foi eu calo-me até porque eram as condições certas o granizo de grande tamanho que caiu ena Maia parecem levar nesse sentido


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

A formação do tornado deu-se na orla SO da célula que passou na zona (núcleo no concelho de Paços de Ferreira (a poucos km de distância deste evento) e apenas a partir da zona mais baixa da freguesia de Lordelo-Paredes. Não se formou algures em Matosinhos\Maia - aí passou o núcleo da célula, onde caiu SARAIVA com dimensões apreciáveis.
Cá por Paços de Ferreira há danos causados pela dimensão inusual da saraiva.





camrov8 disse:


> Mas há algum registo de funil...
> ...É que um tornado deixa um rasto bem caracteristico e não esquecer que o vento pode atingir grandes velocidades sem ser um tornado



Claramente estamos aqui perante o resultado de um tornado.
Ninguém viu um funil, eram 3h da manhã...
O rasto característico aplica-se a zonas muito planas sob o efeito de tornados f4 ou superior.
Não vou considerar a classificação do tornado, não quero ser sensacionalista, não sou "expert" na área. Certamente alguém com mais conhecimentos terá algo a dizer...

Quanto ao jornalismo, temos de estar ciente que por vezes em directo as palavras saem sem que se pense bem no que se diz...tufão


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Para quem viu a reportagem especial da SIC sobre o tornado, que deu agora mesmo às 21h, as imagens pareceram-me esclarecedoras. Parece-me mesmo tornado. Não quero dar palpites, mas parece-me que até terá sido bem intenso, não foi um simples EF0 ou EF1...


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Jan 2014 às 21:38)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Para Levantar e quebrar Placas de Pedra marmore... é preciso muito vento,,,  Na minha opinião Talvez um F2?


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Não seria um downburst?
Os detritos foram todos no mesmo sentido ou em sentidos diferentes? 
Há algum registo de radar que permita dizer que ouve uma célula com uma estrutura em rotação ou em gancho (caracteristica tipica de tornados)?
Sem resposta a estas questões e a mais algumas é dificil dizer o género de fenómeno que ocorreu. Eu proprio já vi downbusts a fazer este tipo de estragos e até agora pelo que vi parece-me ser a hipotese mais provável.


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Fantkboy disse:


> Para Levantar e quebrar Placas de Pedra marmore... é preciso muito vento,,,  Na minha opinião Talvez um F2?




Pela velocidade do vendo, tendo em conta os registos de ontem, terá sido um F1.

Isso se o IPMA confirmar o que se pensa ter sido de facto um tornado.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Video sobre o tornado em Paredes, com filmagem aérea:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/83392270"]http://vimeo.com/83392270[/ame]


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Angelstorm disse:


> Não seria um downburst?
> Os detritos foram todos no mesmo sentido ou em sentidos diferentes?
> Há algum registo de radar que permita dizer que ouve uma célula com uma estrutura em rotação ou em gancho (caracteristica tipica de tornados)?
> Sem resposta a estas questões e a mais algumas é dificil dizer o género de fenómeno que ocorreu. Eu proprio já vi downbusts a fazer este tipo de estragos e até agora pelo que vi parece-me ser a hipotese mais provável.



De facto esta possibilidade parece poder enquadrar-se com as descrições.

Mas neste printscreen do vídeo que o Snifa publicou, em certos momentos, parece haver a sensação de um trail de destroços... 







Ou poderá ser apenas sensação minha. Num Downburst não é suposto o vento soprar em todas as direções e não haverem rastos definidos??

Aguardemos o que os técnicos tem para dizer.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Agreste disse:


> Vamos ver se alguém teve a feliz ideia de ligar o telemóvel e filmar através da janela da cozinha como em Silves.



É uma questão de pesquisar todos os vídeos colocados on line; pode ser que algum deles possa ter apanhado alguma coisa.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Snifa disse:


> Video sobre o tornado em Paredes, com filmagem aérea:
> 
> [http://vimeo.com/83392270



Bem, com todas as imagens já existentes mais as deste vídeo, julgo que a hipótese de Tornado torna-se cada vez mais exacta. Neste vídeo vê-se bem ali um trajecto por onde passou o tornado. E não se esqueçam que o facto de poder haver destroços mais afastados do principal trajecto, acontece devido a todos os ventos que existem depois à volta do tornado propriamente dito, com as correntes fortes de "inflow", com as correntes fortes descendentes do "Rear Flank Downdraft", etc... o tornado parte, o resto ajuda a espalhar...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



GabKoost disse:


> Mas neste printscreen do vídeo que o Snifa publicou, em certos momentos, parece haver a sensação de um trail de destroços...



Há claramente um "trail", um caminho bem definidos dos destroços desde o início, pouco ou nada compatível com um "downburst"(aliás tão típico como o ocorrido há poucos dias aqui em Paços de Ferreira que não teve padrão).

Este caminho com destroços teve uma largura limitada entre cerca de 100 a 200 mts, não mais.
A força com que dobrou os painéis "sandwich" e de zinco ao redor dos fios eléctricos, postes e árvores é compatível com ventos muito fortes.
Não só foram derrubadas árvores de grande porte, como várias árvores de médio a grande porte foram partidas no seu tronco principal (não os seus pequenos ramos) e arremessadas a vários metros de distância.
Incluo também a referência a postes de cimento e de madeira partidos e não simplesmente tombados pela força do vento (bastante comum em condições de ventos fortes, de mais de 100 km\h, na passagem de depressões muito cavadas).


----------



## 1337 (5 Jan 2014 às 03:12)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

É mais que óbvio um Tornado, um downburst é muito violento também, mas nenhum downburst parte um poste de electricidade daqueles a meio, já pra não falar no rasto que é bastante nítido.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2014 às 10:25)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Foi uma supercélula certamente, tem aquela progressão já quase clássica de muitas outras tornádicas que temos visto nos últimos anos em Portugal. E aquela saraiva do tamanho de bolas de golf e ovos só é possível em células mesmo muito poderosas, em que a pedra de gelo vai aumentado de tamanho por acreção devido ao facto de subir e descer dezenas de vezes dentro da torre convectiva. 

Na minha opinião, por algumas das imagens que puseram aqui e o vídeo que o snifa postou, parece que de facto ocorreu um tornado.

Em relação à discussão, não se esqueçam que numa supercélula muitas vezes acontecem ambos os fenómenos. Em locais diferentes pode estar a ocorrer um tornado na zona da corrente ascendente, neste caso (e quase sempre por cá) no quadrante SO da célula e noutra zona  estar a ocorrer um downdraft poderoso. Com ou sem tornado, saraiva daquele tamanho significa quase de certeza que alguém também levou algures com rajadas fortes oriundas da massa de ar fria descendente quando esta choca com o solo e progride horizontalmente de forma intensa.

O radar da Meteogalicia (o mais próximo) por azar parece que deixou de funcionar exactamente por essa altura, a última imagem de topos é das 02:25, onde sobressai um Cb a roçar os 12km de altura quase a chegar ao litoral. 12km é muito significativo nesta altura do ano pois não se esqueçam que no Inverno os Cb's são normalmente mais baixos que no Verão.








Radar da Corunha:


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2014 às 16:45)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

parece que o radar de Arouca vai funcionar em pleno no verão e com nova tecnologia e finalmente teremos olhos no norte do país e será mais facil deslindar estes eventos


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2014 às 16:46)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Boas, 

Fiz uma pequena análise do vídeo postado pelo Snifa, marcando sobre uma fotografia aérea os locais, e os tempos em que são mostrados, no mesmo.

Ajuda-nos também a compreender de uma forma mais clara o percurso seguido pelo tornado, apesar de estar certo que o vídeo não cobre todo o percurso; as fotos postadas pelo Aristocrata mostram outros locais que assumo serem antes e depois da área coberta pelo vídeo.





[ame="http://vimeo.com/83392270"]http://vimeo.com/83392270[/ame]


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2014 às 17:25)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Ok assim é mais elucidativo vê-se claramente um caminho tomado pelo tornado


----------



## ipinto (5 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Eu na noite do evento do Tornado durante a forte queda de granizo encontrava-me na Janela virada para Norte, e durante os Relâmpagos que iluminavam a noite, reparei a Noroeste a formação de um cone típico dos tornados, na altura pensei mesmo isso e não liguei porque muitas vezes acontece isso nas nuvens, mas depois de uma analise sobre a minha posição e a localização aproximada da formação do funil vi que coincide com as Freguesias Afectas, Vilela e Duas Igrejas, deixo uma foto em que o Ponto azul é a minha localização aproximada...


----------



## Agreste (5 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Esse trajecto são 20km sensivelmente, portanto mais do que em Carvoeiro-Lagoa-Silves com relevo bastante mais acidentado. Interessante.


----------



## ipinto (5 Jan 2014 às 23:22)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Agreste disse:


> Esse trajecto são 20km sensivelmente, portanto mais do que em Carvoeiro-Lagoa-Silves com relevo bastante mais acidentado. Interessante.



Verdade, eu na altura reparei sim que éra um funil em formação, mas depois fiquei sem angulo de visão e na altura não liguei mais....
Creepy


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fiz uma pequena análise do vídeo postado pelo Snifa, marcando sobre uma fotografia aérea os locais, e os tempos em que são mostrados, no mesmo....as fotos postadas pelo Aristocrata mostram outros locais que assumo serem *antes e depois da área coberta pelo vídeo*.



Tens razão...
A zona inicial fica ainda a 1,5 quilómetros para SO (sensivelmente) da escola C+S de Vilela, local da filmagem (1º círculo à esquerda na tua imagem) em que o poste metálico de alta tensão fica dobrado.
A zona final fica a 2 quilómetros a Este do último círculo na tua imagem (fica na zona terminal da Rua da Costeira, na freguesia de Sobrosa)
A zona final é de certeza absoluta aquela. Não há mais danos a registar para além daquele ponto - tentei observar mas não vi nenhum dano e vários populares da zona também afirmam o mesmo.
Já quanto à zona inicial tenho algumas dúvidas. Na altura não me aventurei mais para Oeste porque várias pessoas afirmavam que tinha ali começado e por isso não procurei mais, mas penso que talvez tenha começado um pouco antes daquele ponto (junto ao rio Ferreira), no parque urbano de Lordelo, ao lado da Igreja (Rua da Igreja).


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Seria importante fazer uma avaliação aérea para percebermos exatamente onde terá sido o "touchdown". Pelas palavras do ipinto, aparenta ter sido ainda do lado de cá da serra, o que implica que teve de a subir e descer atravessando depois o concelho de Paredes.


----------



## ipinto (6 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



João Pedro disse:


> Seria importante fazer uma avaliação aérea para percebermos exatamente onde terá sido o "touchdown". Pelas palavras do ipinto, aparenta ter sido ainda do lado de cá da serra, o que implica que teve de a subir e descer atravessando depois o concelho de Paredes.



Fiz um calculo distancia vs Hora do evento e calculei uma velocidade de cerca de 59kmh, temos que confirmar pelo registo do radar e tentar confirmar a velocidade da celula...


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



João Pedro disse:


> Seria importante fazer uma avaliação aérea para percebermos exatamente onde terá sido o "touchdown". Pelas palavras do ipinto, aparenta ter sido ainda do lado de cá da serra, o que implica que teve de a subir e descer atravessando depois o concelho de Paredes.



E não esquecer que muitas vezes ele nem sempre está continuamente no chão. Como temos visto em outros eventos, por vezes desfazem-se temporariamente e voltam a refazer-se mais à frente, criando descontinuidades no rasto de estragos.

Já agora, obrigado a todos pelas boas análises que têm feito aqui


----------



## ipinto (6 Jan 2014 às 00:43)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Vince disse:


> E não esquecer que muitas vezes ele nem sempre está continuamente no chão. Como temos visto em outros eventos, por vezes desfazem-se temporariamente e voltam a refazer-se mais à frente, criando descontinuidades no rasto de estragos.
> 
> Já agora, obrigado pelas boas análises que têm feito aqui



Por acaso na altura estava com tanta adrenalina daquele temporal que não me lembrei de pegar na Camera, mas também pouco se iria ver pois só conseguia observar com a luz dos relâmpagos.. 
Ja testemunhei uma grande tempestade na America do Norte no Canada, com avisos de tornado fortes ventos granizo de grandes dimenções, mas esta foi sem duvida mais intensa...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 00:45)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Sim, é verdade Vince, pode ter sido o caso. Não há realmente nada nas notícias sobre estragos do lado de cá. Quem não tiver nada que fazer amanhã pode ir dar um passeio ali para os lados de Alfena a ver se encontra alguma coisa!


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



ipinto disse:


> Por acaso na altura estava com tanta adrenalina daquele temporal que não me lembrei de pegar na Camera, mas também pouco se iria ver pois só conseguia observar com a luz dos relâmpagos..



Sim, como já disseram aqui, é muito difícil ver tornados durante a noite, é mesmo quase só ver durante os microinstantes dos relâmpagos ou num ambiente urbano com muita luz artificial e uma célula que não produz precipitação na zona do Tornado, é por isso que a maior parte dos acidentes com stormchasers acontecem geralmente de noite, sobretudo se houver muita chuva misturada (rain-wrapped tornadoes). 
Se não tivesse sido às 3 da manhã se calhar teríamos alguns registos interessantes dele.


----------



## Cenomaniano (6 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Estive a ver os registos do IPMA, em relação à rajada máxima do dia 4, nas observações de superfície e os valores diários são dignos de um dia quase calmo. Será que os anemómetros estavam mal oleados? o valor máximo foi 25 km/h em Évora ....


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 01:09)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Cenomaniano disse:


> Estive a ver os registos do IPMA, em relação à rajada máxima do dia 4, nas observações de superfície e os valores diários são dignos de um dia quase calmo. Será que os anemómetros estavam mal oleados? o valor máximo foi 25 km/h em Évora ....



São 25 m/s, ou seja, 90 km/h.
Infelizmente faltam muitos dados de varias estações, como por exemplo a do Cabo Raso, por la as rajadas devem ter ultrapassado os 100 km/h.


----------



## Cenomaniano (6 Jan 2014 às 01:18)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

É verdade, já me tinha esquecido que as unidades disponíveis naquela página pública estão erradas. E não há meio de corrigirem aquilo; continua a ser um mau serviço público terem as unidades de medida erradas.
Mesmo assim, aqueles 90 km/h em Évora ... é estranho que a maior velocidade do vento tenha sido no Alentejo. Então o Norte foi varrido por ventos ciclónicos e é Évora que regista a rajada máxima? Que raio!! 

Pois, se calhar os anemómetros estão inactivos no Norte... só pode!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 12:54)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



> *Prejuízos do tornado de Paredes ascendem a 5,5 milhões*
> 
> 
> Os prejuízos provocados pelo tornado da madrugada de sábado, em Paredes, ascendem a 5,5 milhões de euros, adiantou hoje à Lusa fonte da proteção civil municipal.
> ...



Fonte: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/in...=Norte&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Cenomaniano disse:


> ...
> Pois, se calhar os anemómetros estão inactivos no Norte... só pode!



Nao são os anemómetros mas boa parte das estações que tem estado "off" por falta de energia eléctrica.
Como tem poucos dados, estes não são validados.
Pelo menos vamos tendo algum feedback das estações amadoras, que nos vão trazendo os melhores dados possíveis dentro das limitações dos sensores e\ou condições de instalação.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Bom dia.

Ontem dei uma volta para verificar se haviam mais danos.
Constatei que os danos (urbanos) começaram na freguesia de Sobrado-Valongo, mais precisamente na Rua Quinta dos Mouros. Nesse local observei danos em barracões agrícolas e em 2 casas.











Procurei mais para oeste deste local, em zona de mata\monte, mas nada encontrei.
Para Este, junto ao Rio Ferreira, na zona da Balsa, freguesia de Sobrado, e na Levadinha, mesmo à entrada da freguesia de Lordelo, a cerca de 500-700 mts lineares dos 1ºs danos, ainda haviam trabalhos na estrada para substituição de postes\linhas eléctricas caídos por quedas de árvores de porte médio.










Mais para NE há casas que sofreram danos, numa zona já mais alta, na freguesia de Lordelo, nas Ruas dos combatentes e Pedrinhas do Sal, lugar de Parteira de Cima.










Já para Este, a cerca de +\- 800 mts de distância linear, no lugar de Penhas Altas, em Lordelo, há algumas (poucas) casas com danos, sendo que a meio deste trajecto há outras casas com danos.






---------
A partir deste último ponto, há uma média elevação (com uma ou outra casa\barracão\armazém com pequenos danos nos telhados) e depois encontra-se então o rio Ferreira, num pequeno vale encaixado, local onde o danos começaram a ser bem visíveis, com um *trajeto bem visível dos destroços*, e com danos contínuos em telhados de casas, escolas, armazéns e fábricas, árvores de pequeno, médio e grande porte, painéis solares, postes de pequena, média\alta tensão, postes de linha telefónica.



























Freguesia de Vilela-Paredes.



















































Duas Igrejas-Paredes.






Sobrosa-Paredes (onde o tornado "desapareceu").






----------
O trajecto do tornado estende-se então por pelo menos mais cerca de *3 km*, desde a Rua Quinta dos Mouros, em Sobrado, até ao Rio Ferreira, na Rua da Igreja, local onde o tornado se tornou bem evidente pelos danos causados.
Desde a Rua Quinta dos Mouros até ao rio Ferreira, acredito que só de forma intermitente tenha tocado no solo, e só após a zona da Rua da Igreja em Lordelo é que esteve de forma contínua no solo.

Este tem sido um excelente exercício para análise. Esta análise torna-se por vezes difícil, pois num terreno moderadamente acidentado, não é fácil termos a noção dos reais estragos que este provocou.
Serve acima de tudo para tentarmos perceber um pouco melhor sobre um evento ainda pouco estudado e pouco conhecido cá em portugal.

EXPERTS aqui do fórum!!! Digam lá de vossa justiça, deitem mais "achas para a fogueira", dêem a vossa _verdade_, os vossos pensamentos...e a vossa experiência já agora. 


Por último: volto a pedir desculpa por alguma qualidade sofrível nalgumas fotografias. O tablet faz o melhor que pode e eu não utilizo editores de imagem "xpto"


----------



## ipinto (8 Jan 2014 às 12:29)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Estas imagens vem ao encontro do que eu relatei ao observar o funil a descer 20km antes de chegar a Sobrado- e Paredes... Excelente reportagem... parabens


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Ontem dei uma volta para verificar se haviam mais danos.
> Constatei que os danos (urbanos) começaram na freguesia de Sobrado-Valongo, mais precisamente na Rua Quinta dos Mouros. Nesse local observei danos em barracões agrícolas e em 2 casas.
> ...



Excelente reportagem fotográfica! Dá para ter uma melhor ideia do que se passou. 

Assim por alto e só através das fotos (temos ali umas casas mais antigas desmoronadas, muitos telhados destruídos, alguns troncos partidos por completo junto à base, parece-me ver ali uma das árvores com o parte do tronco sem casca, aquela torre de alta tensão dobrada...), diria que o tornado  terá andado na escala EF2 (perto do limite superior), podendo pontualmente ter chegado a EF3 (no seu limite inferior), dado alguns dos danos registados darem essa impressão. Na escala de Torro eu diria que poderá ter chegado a um T3/T4, podendo pontualmente ter atingido T5. Ou sejam com ventos que deverão ter andado perto dos 220km/h, não excluindo alguns períodos pontuais onde poderão ter ultrapassado esse valor, chegando até perto dos 260km/h. Isto claro, sem mais dados e sem avaliação no terreno. Apenas a minha opinião pessoal.

Vamos aguardar o relatório do IPMA.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 15:39)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Excelente trabalho de campo. 

Casas destelhadas e outras estruturas urbanas destruídas deixam-me sempre dúvidas... quando começo a ver troncos grossos partidos já é outra história.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Governo não decreta calamidade em Paredes

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/V3sJcDiS3jAdslgiubjG"]Governo nÃ£o decreta calamidade em Paredes - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Noticias


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2014 às 13:15)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Pelas imagens tinha ficado com a impressão de que teria sido um pouco mais intenso...(sobre-estimei um pouco o "bicho"!), mas fica a confirmação de Tornado pelo IPMA.



> *TORNADO OCORRIDO NO CONCELHO DE PAREDES A 04 DE JANEIRO DE 2014*
> 
> 2014-01-10 (IPMA)
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...icias/textos/tornado-paredes-04-jan-2014.html


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

É bom ver que os profissionais do IPMA já analizaram o evento

Deixo aqui mais umas imagens tiradas ontem.

A EDP já "resolveu" o problema do poste de alta tensão 





















Quanto à classificação, eu concordo com a análise do IPMA, excepto que diria que pontualmente terá atingido a escala F2 e eventualmente F3 marginal (Fujita), uma vez que observei 2 edifícios em pedra (palheiros) parcialmente demolidos e árvores arrancadas e não propriamente galhos quebrados (como também existiram), telhados arrancados, um deles perdendo mesmo parte do suporte em betão armado.
Também observei várias árvores descascadas pela acção do vento.






Mas o que fica é mesmo a análise do IPMA, e temos assim história por aqui...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Aristocrata disse:


>



Esta foto diz tudo sobre a intensidade do tornado. O telhado da casa voou literalmente, mas os carros não voaram, parece-me que existe alguns carros com os vidros partidos. Se fosse um F3, os carros não podiam estar assim e tinha que acontecer o mesmo que em Lagoa/Silves. Posso estar a cometer a gaffe de os carros não estarem ali quando passou o tornado.

O barulho de um tornado é parecido a um comboio, os danos fazem lembrar-me de um tornado que vi na casa de um amigo perto do estádio municipal de Olhão há uns 20 anos. Em segundos, derrubou postes de iluminação, muros, e muitas telhas voaram, parecia ser mais um cenário de guerra.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2014 às 21:56)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*

Quando eu escrevi que poderia ter atingido F3 marginalmente não foi por intuição...

Observem esta imagem:






A carrinha, que ali está à esquerda na imagem, foi arremessada do parque de estacionamento junto à estrada ali em cima na imagem. Não foi só empurrada pelo vento...
Mas fica apenas este pormenor
Quanto a danos para F2, acredito que em determinados instante tenha atingido essa escala por provocar danos que referi na mensagem anterior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2014 às 22:12)

*Re: Provável tornado em Paredes - 4 de janeiro de 2014*



Aristocrata disse:


> Quando eu escrevi que poderia ter atingido F3 marginalmente não foi por intuição...
> 
> A carrinha, que ali está à esquerda na imagem, foi arremessada do parque de estacionamento junto à estrada ali em cima na imagem. Não foi só empurrada pelo vento...
> Mas fica apenas este pormenor
> Quanto a danos para F2, acredito que em determinados instante tenha atingido essa escala por provocar danos que referi na mensagem anterior.



Interessante, esse pormenor, se os carros estão todos voltados para baixo, a carrinha está quase ao contrário, o que também é impressionante, mas o que mais impressiona-me é sem dúvida a Igreja ficou totalmente destelhada. 

Pode ter havido alguns períodos que tenha sido F2 isso ninguém sabe.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jan 2014 às 18:30)

> *TORNADO OCORRIDO NO CONCELHO DE PAREDES A 04 DE JANEIRO DE 2014 - SOBREPOSIÇÃO DE RELATOS COM IMAGENS RADAR*
> 
> 2014-01-23 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...oticias/textos/tornado-paredes-jan2014.2.html


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2016 às 19:35)

Encontrei agora estas pérolas no youtube, presumo que são os efeitos da mesma célula que deu origem ao tornado.
Mostram a imensa quantidade de granizo\saraiva que caiu na madrugada de 4 de janeiro, na zona de Leça da Palmeira.
Os relatos tem sido consistentes de uma super-célula, a qual no seu trajecto abrangeu um espaço territorial bastante alargado.
O granizo\saraiva foram relatados tanto em Leça da Palmeira como em Matosinhos-cidade, Custóias, ampla área do concelho de Paços de Ferreira, Ermesinde, Maia, etc..



"São granadas meu!":


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Mais...



"É cada rebo!!!" (pedra pequena no vocabulário popular nortenho)  ou "Isto sim, é que é chover...":


----------

